# Gel ink for slimline....



## SDB777 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just wondering where to get the best deal on replacement ink refills to fit the Slimline pens from PSI.  But I don't want to replace the refill with the standard black ink....I need "GEL" ink refills.

So where do you get 'em from?



Scott (shameless plug for your favorite vendor) B


----------



## alphageek (Apr 29, 2010)

Doesn't exist.   The slimline is a cross refill.  You need something that takes a parker size to get a true Gel.   That being said Ed has some cross refills at exoticblanks.com that are from private reserve and are probably the best your gonna get (IMO).

See in here:
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...ategory_id=29&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 30, 2010)

*no refills*

I agree, does not exist.  I don't think the standard refill would hold enough ink for "gel".


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 30, 2010)

They do make a gel type for Cross that is called Liquid Silk. It is not a true gel but pretty close to it.
http://www.penrefillsnow.com/khxc/i...+-+Cross&sid=wey5f08e57k88kb0f8ize50bd7mzp6rn


----------



## snyiper (Apr 30, 2010)

They seem to have been out forever. I dont see anyone having it in stock in black I just wonder if it is still being made.


----------



## jskeen (Apr 30, 2010)

Fisher makes their "space pen" refills in cross style refills, as well as parker style and their own proprietary sizes.  They are fantastic, but not cheap.  I seem to recall somebody here sold them at one time, but if not, they are all over the web, and I seem to recall seeing them at office max or one of those places.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 30, 2010)

I was a distributor for Cross brand refills many years ago.  The "master distributor" from whom I purchased, said that Cross refills were too small a diameter for gel ink to flow properly.

Now, everybody calls anything whatever they want to, but I still believe he knew HIS product better than the Chinese that want to make a refill and call it "whatever".

Our refills for Cross write nicely, and I am open to looking at better ones, if anyone has a favorite source.  But I really doubt that there is a true gel in a cross diameter refill.

You are entitled to your opinion, even if it differs from MINE!!!


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are clever you can take a pilot G3 refill and modify the slimline pens to take them but as far as a true cross style refil I have never seen a gel type, one of the reasons is that the gel inks are thicker and they would be used up too quickly in such a small refill


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 30, 2010)

Whew...

Thanks everyone for two things...  Confirming what I had found(they don't exist)---thought I was going nuts or something not being able to find something!  And secondly, for giving some good options!


Scott (I am just a little nuts though) B


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

+1 for the Fisher space pen refills . They write very smooth and last for a long time . They are more expensive but they outlast regular cross refills by allot . I use them almost exclusively .


----------

